# glowing red pvc



## tuckah (Mar 2, 2018)

Has anyone here ever seen PVC that glows red?

There's PVC being used to vent bathroom exhaust fans out of the attic (through the roof) at a home I'm working on, and the PVC is glowing red where it meets the roof, and about 5 inches or down the pipe (into the attic.) First thought it was sunlight getting in and causing the glow, but, ruled that out after checking at night and it was lit up like rudolph!


----------



## tuckah (Mar 2, 2018)

*pvc glowing*

Has anyone here ever seen PVC that glows red?

There's PVC being used to vent bathroom exhaust fans out of the attic (through the roof) at a home I'm working on, and the PVC is glowing red where it meets the roof, and about 5 inches or down the pipe (into the attic.) First thought it was sunlight getting in and causing the glow, but, ruled that out after checking at night and it was lit up like rudolph!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Please do not start multiple threads on the same subject.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

St. Elmo's Fire? Haha.
Coronal discharge?

What happens if you stick a piece of bare copper wire down in it and bend it over the exiting end of the pipe.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thinking about what I said, more as a laugh than anything, but is this house near a high power electric transmission line? You could measure the voltage from a nearby gutter to the ground or ground rod, or similar setup.

Also, what type of covering is on the roof? Dry shingles? Wet shingles from rain or dew? Metal panels? Etc. Each of these will conduct electric fields differently, and if it is some type of coronal discharge, could modify or intensify the behavior.


----------



## tuckah (Mar 2, 2018)

Nope, no electrical lines near by. Roof is dry asphalt shingle. I forgot to include a picture with the first post. The picture is taken from inside the attic, on a very cloudy day (which is why it's hard to buy the sunlight theory) The red is where the PVC exits the atttic.


----------



## tuckah (Mar 2, 2018)

...and it's not hot to the touch


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Light from the other end?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I believe this involves some magic herb.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like light to me, I have seen it before and always assumed thats what it was, Try putting a black bag over the end of it and see what happens


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

